# Mosquitoes?



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey

Just under 2 months until my move now!

Odd question - do they have mosquitoes in Cyprus (more specifically Nicosia), and do I need to take things over to keep them away from my bedroom etc? They seem to love my skin whenever I go away!

Thanks
James


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are certainly mossies in Cyprus. Its wise to use mossie plugs in the bedroom for one thing.
Taking vitamin B1 seems to work as a deterrent for some reason. Its a good idea to start taking them now to get it in your bloodstream.

The pharmacies sell a cream called Calmiderm for any bites that you do get. It works far better than the anti bite sticks etc.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

You need flyscreen plus we also use mosquito killer infra lamps, they are pretty useful.
They love me too.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

There are plenty of over the counter preparations available in pharmacies and supermarkets so you don't need to load up with things to bring over.
One deterrent I have been recommended is marketed under the 'Elephant' brand although I find Tea Tree oil very effective. A small dab on the ankles and wrists seem to keep them at bay. If you do get bitten then the oil also helps to sooth the bite site.

I don't actually find mosquitos too bad, it's the no-see-ums I don't like. Unlike the single mosquito bite you usually get these nasty little things can make multiple bites in a small area of skin. I find them much more painful - or rather itchy - and they can last for days at a time although a good dash of Tea Tree helps calm the site.

Take all precautions at night time and, most importantly, dusk.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Mossies are the lesser of the biting problems you will encounter. As in any hot climate there are an array of insects having their seasons. You will suddenly find lots of annoying but non-biting flies for example and these will suddenly disappear to be replaced by something else for a week or 2 such as the bigger flies with a nasty bite that descend as soon as you get out of the pool.

I attract these biting creatures and have not found anything at all that is an effective preventative however they seem to be a little less each year so maybe I am developing an immunity. On the plus side there are very few wasps which are one of the more annoying creatures in the UK.

You will be recommended many types of preventative by people who will swear by them and hopefully one will work for you. These will include Avon So-soft, Elephant and other incredibly overpriced sprays and creams. Once bitten there are 2 or 3 types of antihistamine cream that are effective for me from pharmacies while some people find tea-tree oil, zivania, ammonia based pens or other preparations work for them.

There are all sorts of machines to assist with these creatures. We have a plug-in machine that gives out a blue light to attract the insects and then electrocutes them when they enter. If left on all summer it might manage to kill half a dozen insects. I worry more about the others that it attracts with it's light that it doesn't kill! You can also get machines that heat the insecticide tablets however since the effective ingredient was banned some years ago these give off little more than the citronella candles that I find ineffective. The best of these burning products seems to be the coils that give off a smoke and are useful if you are outside.

In short there is no magic answer but there are a lot of opinions on what does or does not work so you'll have to suck it and see, just like the insect does!

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Rema said:


> There are plenty of over the counter preparations available in pharmacies and supermarkets so you don't need to load up with things to bring over.
> One deterrent I have been recommended is marketed under the 'Elephant' brand although I find Tea Tree oil very effective. A small dab on the ankles and wrists seem to keep them at bay. If you do get bitten then the oil also helps to sooth the bite site.
> 
> I don't actually find mosquitos too bad, it's the no-see-ums I don't like. Unlike the single mosquito bite you usually get these nasty little things can make multiple bites in a small area of skin. I find them much more painful - or rather itchy - and they can last for days at a time although a good dash of Tea Tree helps calm the site.
> ...


where can you buy Tea Tree oil?


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

I know for sure you can get it at the pharmacy just before the traffic lights at the top of the Polis road. (Right hand side as you go up). 
I expect it's available at most pharmacies though and any good health store such as Holland and Barrett will stock it.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Rema said:


> I know for sure you can get it at the pharmacy just before the traffic lights at the top of the Polis road. (Right hand side as you go up).
> I expect it's available at most pharmacies though and any good health store such as Holland and Barrett will stock it.


Just to clarify this for those not familiar with the area, I think you mean the pharmacy near the traffic lights at Mesogi on the Polis Road. (The top of the Polis Road is at Polis!!!)

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes Pete, you are right. Thanks for the correction.

I wasn't trying to get Anders to drive all the way to Polis, honest!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Rema said:


> Yes Pete, you are right. Thanks for the correction.
> 
> I wasn't trying to get Anders to drive all the way to Polis, honest!


We planned to visit MacManiac some day anyway....

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> We planned to visit MacManiac some day anyway....
> 
> Anders


Quite right too ...


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Useful? advice here about dealing with bugs that may bug you:

How to Naturally Prevent and Treat Insect Bites


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Rema said:


> I know for sure you can get it at the pharmacy just before the traffic lights at the top of the Polis road. (Right hand side as you go up).
> I expect it's available at most pharmacies though and any good health store such as Holland and Barrett will stock it.


15 euro for a small bottle. No will be to buy in UK Ebay

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

This item came in today:

_For many Americans, camping is the best kind of vacation. It's a simple and cheap way to unwind and 'disconnect' from the busy working world.

But there are drawbacks to heading into the bush on a hot weekend in July -- for one, there's a good chance you'll be 'eaten alive' by merciless, blood-sucking mosquitoes.

Until recently, keeping the bugs at bay meant lathering one's self in smelly sprays and lotions. But a new, high-tech patch could make you practically invisible to bugs for a full two-day period.

Special Patch Blinds Mosquitoes

It's called the Kite Patch and it uses a mixture of non-toxic compounds designed to eliminate mosquitoes' ability to find human beings. The patch doesn't even need to be applied to skin -- sticking it on your clothing works just fine.

Of course, Kite Patch isn't just designed to protect campers from annoying bites. By keeping mosquitoes away it could also drastically reduce the number of malaria infections, saving hundreds of thousands of lives.

In fact, it's estimated that a child dies of malaria every minute of every day. 660,000 people, most of whom were based in Africa, succumbed to the disease in 2010. (Source: cnet.com)

Kite Patch is the work of University of California and Olfactor Laboratories researchers. Microsoft co-founder and former chairman Bill Gates supported the research through the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation. Also backing the project: the National Institutes of Health.

Additional Testing Required

But there's still a long way to go before the Kite Patch makes it abroad or onto store shelves. The project still needs to undergo rigorous testing in Uganda, so researchers are looking for an additional $75,000.

To raise the money, which will be used to send 20,000 Kite patches to Africa, researchers have started an Indiegogo campaign. (Source: indiegogo.com)

Those interested in supporting the project will receive ten patches with a $35 donation. To view the Indiegogo page Click Here_​
This will be great if it works properly.

Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Mozzie bites and sunburn is the worst combination, get the best stuff available!


----------

